# Rear derailleur disassembly?



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a pair of Record (Carbon outer arm) 10 speed derailleurs. One has road rash on the top end which attaches to the hanger; one has fatal damage to the bottom end with the A-tension adjustment. One has some slop in the jockey wheels; one does not.

I'd like to mate them producing one pretty derailleur with good jockey wheels.

Can I do that (IOW are the pins peened over or anything)? Any tricks to removing the drive side parallelogram pivot pins or extra wraps needed on the spring in that assembly?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> I have a pair of Record (Carbon outer arm) 10 speed derailleurs. One has road rash on the top end which attaches to the hanger; one has fatal damage to the bottom end with the A-tension adjustment. One has some slop in the jockey wheels; one does not.
> 
> I'd like to mate them producing one pretty derailleur with good jockey wheels.
> 
> Can I do that (IOW are the pins peened over or anything)? Any tricks to removing the drive side parallelogram pivot pins or extra wraps needed on the spring in that assembly?


Best is to use a vise grip, but I have done this several times without using one. 

When you disassemble, beware of some parts jumping off ... I lost the small spacer from the well of the long spring this way. 

For the short spring installation, use a clamp to get additional leverage in coiling the spring. 

For the long spring, be careful to make sure that you maintain compression onto the bolt so that it does not get dislodged. 

Good luck!


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> For the short spring installation, use a clamp to get additional leverage in coiling the spring.
> 
> For the long spring, be careful to make sure that you maintain compression onto the bolt so that it does not get dislodged.
> 
> Good luck!


I'm not worried about the coil springs (I needed to remove 15 years of dirt which had made the cage move in slow motion on one derailleur); just the pivot pins on the parallelogram which aren't listed as separate parts in the spares catalogs dating back to 1995.

Has anyone removed and reassembled those?


----------

